# Any experience with TREN while in the Military?



## CrazyWhitey (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd like to hear how you handled the gear while serving..  What did you experience?


----------



## 11Bravo (Jan 31, 2014)

CrazyWhitey said:


> I'd like to hear how you handled the gear while serving..  What did you experience?



Handled well. What MOS are you?


----------



## woodswise (Jan 31, 2014)

I am not in the military.  Tren makes me slightly more aggressive, I sweat more easily and my sleep is lighter and sometimes disturbed.  Otherwise it is not really noticeable to me that I am on it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 31, 2014)

I can't imagine the lengthy runs and PT while on tren.


----------



## SAD (Jan 31, 2014)

More than once.  If you can't handle your shit while not on it, it'll be worse.  If you can handle your shit, then just handle it.  I know that doesn't seem helpful, but honestly, you are the person in charge of yourself, so if you fear your own reactions already, tren will make an article 15 much easier to get.  I was on a P2 profile so I didn't have to worry about the cardio factor, but I did have to deal with 12 hour shifts after 4 hours of interrupted sleep.  Still completely worth it in my experiences.


----------



## AliCat (Jan 31, 2014)

SAD said:


> More than once.  If you can't handle your shit while not on it, it'll be worse.  If you can handle your shit, then just handle it.  I know that doesn't seem helpful, but honestly, you are the person in charge of yourself, so if you fear your own reactions already, tren will make an article 15 much easier to get.  I was on a P2 profile so I didn't have to worry about the cardio factor, but I did have to deal with 12 hour shifts after 4 hours of interrupted sleep.  Still completely worth it in my experiences.



E6 71C here.  Very good points, and here's another perspective.  12 hour graveyard shifts with 4 hours interrupted sleep while on PMS. You got to handle it on and off.  Can any gear make you more agressive than PMS?  I remember back during the Gulf War I read that the Army was considering using female soldiers with PMS for desert operations -- they're meaner than marines and retain more water.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 31, 2014)

I only ran it at the end of my enlistment after my last pt eval before getting out. I personally wouldn't, having it affect your endurance and get a pt fail. I was AF and most def not under the same stresses you prob encounter on a daily basis.


----------



## CrazyWhitey (Feb 1, 2014)

11Bravo said:


> Handled well. What MOS are you?




I'm AF.  I basically tell Pilots to shut the **** up and sit down..  In a nutshell.


----------



## CrazyWhitey (Feb 1, 2014)

It seems that its possible to be on it but what about the gains?  People are ready make comments to me about my duty u's being too tight, ect.  What did you guys do when people were talking about how much bigger you're getting??


----------



## JOMO (Feb 1, 2014)

Af huh..crew chief? Now I can say yes to tren for you.


----------



## ProteinCarber (Feb 1, 2014)

CrazyWhitey said:


> I'd like to hear how you handled the gear while serving..  What did you experience?



Could see where that would be risky but doing it once in a while to boost gain should not be very noticeable.


----------



## SAD (Feb 1, 2014)

Um, I was 6'3" and over 300lbs, but as long as I passed tape and didn't choke slam my superiors, then rumors are just rumors.  Only your commander can give you an AAS test, and even then they have to know what you are on so they can test for that specifically.  My 1sg was most definitely on something, and he told me straight up that as lomg as you're a good soldier, you won't be tested.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2014)

SAD said:


> Um, I was 6'3" and over 300lbs, but as long as I passed tape and didn't choke slam my superiors, then rumors are just rumors.  Only your commander can give you an AAS test, and even then they have to know what you are on so they can test for that specifically.  My 1sg was most definitely on something, and he told me straight up that as lomg as you're a good soldier, you won't be tested.



and would get out of breath simply by getting out of a chair. Or really out of breath sitting down cause the visceral fat was squeezing the lungs lol... You were so ****ing epically large it was mind blowing.


----------



## SAD (Feb 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> and would get out of breath simply by getting out of a chair. Or really out of breath sitting down cause the visceral fat was squeezing the lungs lol... You were so ****ing epically large it was mind blowing.



Tying my shoes was the worst.  I took at least 5 times of me holding my breath while bending over to finish one shoe.  "Breathe in, hold, loop.  Gasp, exhale, almost pass out, repeat."


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2014)

SAD said:


> Tying my shoes was the worst.  I took at least 5 times of me holding my breath while bending over to finish one shoe.  "Breathe in, hold, loop.  Gasp, exhale, almost pass out, repeat."



That was me at 280 when I called that bulker quits. After seeing you that big I called it "the road to 300." But at 280 and 5'11" I just couldn't do it.  I looked ****ing huge though. Kinda miss that.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 1, 2014)

of soldiers that are enhanced  the consensus as far as testing is that it's a test that has to be asked for by a higher up its expensive and rarely happens . So a random that you will get normally you would have nothing to worry about. As far as Tren most are afraid of the effects on cardio. My op run tren a so just in case you cant handle it the sides will go away quickly and if you have good access to other gear pick something else there's plenty of other things that will get you where you want to be


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 1, 2014)

you can probably handle it fine.....what you won't be able to handle is PT!  I'd skip the Tren while you're still Enlisted.


----------



## CrazyWhitey (Feb 1, 2014)

JOMO said:


> Af huh..crew chief? Now I can say yes to tren for you.



No.  Ops NCO


----------



## CrazyWhitey (Feb 1, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> of soldiers that are enhanced  the consensus as far as testing is that it's a test that has to be asked for by a higher up its expensive and rarely happens . So a random that you will get normally you would have nothing to worry about. As far as Tren most are afraid of the effects on cardio. My op run tren a so just in case you cant handle it the sides will go away quickly and if you have good access to other gear pick something else there's plenty of other things that will get you where you want to be



Well I don't have access to much.. My guy is MIA and I'm still waiting for my order...


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 3, 2014)

I dont have any problems. I sweat easier and my lifts go up a bit quicker to where my lifting partners start asking questions but nothing to be concerned with at all


----------

